# UK to US - visa options



## MikeUK (Nov 21, 2008)

First time on here so hello )

I was wondering if any of you could shed any light on this as its driving me crazy.

Im 26, been born in the UK with no family out in the states - other than my mother who married a US born citizen but they are now both now living in the UK (not sure if that gives me any kind of leverage on the visa front with him being my stepdad and still having family out in the states? I heard someone mention something about an I-130?)

Anyway, for the last 6 months ive been seeing a girl in the US, been back and forth a few times to see each other and things are going great. I proposed to her when she was here and we're now currently engaged - if you can call it that - she does not want to get married for certain reasons which I understand.

Now this leaves me with a problem, She and I both want to be able for me to move out there with her in the states. The only solution I can see is if I applied for a work visa if she isn't willing to get married and take the route of the K visa. Now, I don't hold any kind of *skilled* qualifications other than an A+ in IT, which isn't that great from what I understand. Ive had about 2 years management experience in a retail background. I currently work for a national retailer which at present does not hold any kind of buisness setup in the states which would mean gaining employment through them would be impossible. From doing a search im pretty gloomy as by the looks of it you need to have some kind of credible qualifcations such as a degree to even get looked at for a work visa. 

Is the fiancee/marrige visa my only real chance of being to set my life up for the both of us out in the states? Can anyone offer me any kind of alternative as really I don't want to pressure her into marrige just so we can live out there together.

Thanks for any info anyone can give me, really appreciate it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Realistically, if you both want to live permanently in the US, you need to plan to get married. It really is that simple. There are plenty of other places in the world, though.


----------



## MikeUK (Nov 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Realistically, if you both want to live permanently in the US, you need to plan to get married. It really is that simple. There are plenty of other places in the world, though.


Thats what I feared. From looking into the I-130 form am I right in assuming that because my mother married my stepdad after I was 18 that pretty much doesn't give me any kind of legal standing on him being a close relative or anything like that I could possibly use in gaining a visa?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MikeUK said:


> Thats what I feared. From looking into the I-130 form am I right in assuming that because my mother married my stepdad after I was 18 that pretty much doesn't give me any kind of legal standing on him being a close relative or anything like that I could possibly use in gaining a visa?


Don't see much hope there with the facts given. You could run it by a lawyer if you wanted to be sure.

Other option might be a J1 internship. Google is your friend -- see if you can find any matches with your skill set in the area where you want to be.


----------



## MikeUK (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replys. It seems that marrige is the only seemingly reasonable way to go. Guess i'll just have to try and get her to change her mind


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MikeUK said:


> Thanks for your replys. It seems that marrige is the only seemingly reasonable way to go. Guess i'll just have to try and get her to change her mind


Paperwork a lot easier for her to come to the UK.


----------



## MikeUK (Nov 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Paperwork a lot easier for her to come to the UK.


Yeah I bet. She can't leave for the next 2 years though feesably because of financial commitments + she would miss her family too much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MikeUK said:


> Thats what I feared. From looking into the I-130 form am I right in assuming that because my mother married my stepdad after I was 18 that pretty much doesn't give me any kind of legal standing on him being a close relative or anything like that I could possibly use in gaining a visa?


Actually, to use his pull to get you into the States, he'd have to be resident there when you apply for your visa - and he'd have to agree to be responsible for you until you find a job and get yourself established. Same goes for your mother, actually, even if she had lived in the US long enough to get her citizenship there. Your sponsor has to be resident in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MikeUK (Nov 21, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, to use his pull to get you into the States, he'd have to be resident there when you apply for your visa - and he'd have to agree to be responsible for you until you find a job and get yourself established. Same goes for your mother, actually, even if she had lived in the US long enough to get her citizenship there. Your sponsor has to be resident in the US.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Ah, thats another path closed then 

Its unbelievable the hoops you have to go through just to be with the person you love, and this is the 21st century. I'll go do a bit more research and see if I can come up with some viable alternatives to getting married.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

While air travel, international phones, satellite and cable TV, and the internet have made the world more global, population pressures and economic problems have made migration much, much mor difficult than ever before. My ancestors came over in the late 1800's, and all they needed was the fare for the boat.


----------

